# Two New Litters On The Way!



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

Two of my does, Lillith and Azur (both satins) are due within the next week. I'm expecting Lillith to have 6-7, and Azur to have 10-12 babies each. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Are those guesses based on size or previous litters?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

congratulations

but I've found that you really can't predict how any meepers a momma can fit in that cute little pregnant belly (unless you have does which consistantly have similar sized litters)

I had one doe once, I swore up and down that she would not have more than 10 babies...bam...16!, 16 little wiggly pink things in her nest a few days later, the largest litter of mice I'd ever had, and ALL of them were bucks too -_-...every...single...one lol

can't wait to see pics of the bubs o3o


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations and hope all goes well...look forward to seeing the pictures when the bubs arrive!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

> 16 little wiggly pink things in her nest a few days later, the largest litter of mice I'd ever had, and ALL of them were bucks too -_-...every...single...one lol


Oh my gosh! That's crazy.

Good luck with the babies original poster.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Tikmio said:


> > 16 little wiggly pink things in her nest a few days later, the largest litter of mice I'd ever had, and ALL of them were bucks too -_-...every...single...one lol
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! That's crazy.
> ...


Agreed, that is a bit nuts!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Kelser: Looking very much forward to hear about the little wigglers and see some pics 

Gibbly: Wow, that is just bad luck lmao. Amazing.


----------



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

For everyone who asked, my estimate was based on previous litters by both of them. And, @GibblyGiblets: ALL bucks? Yikes, that sounds harsh. Hopefully I have better luck.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I can usually estimate a litter by the size of the mom... Maybe I've been lucky?...


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I know we'd love to see pictures of the parents!


----------



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I can't put up any pictures for the next little while. My camera broke a while back and I haven't gotten around to having it fixed yet. Hopefully I'll be able to borrow a camera in time for the pups, but until then...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

So how'd it go?  This Toronto resident is on the hunt for another buck. Nothing time sensitive, but best to put the word out there. I'd like to stick to satin so you have my attention!


----------

